# new era hunting cap



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

has any one ever seen a camouflage 59fifty new era hat? Not the old army or digital patern but like mossy oak or realtree. Ive been looking for one.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

not gunna lie i dont really get why you want to wear a hat with a strait bill 
dang back in elementary you where only cool if the bill of your hat was wrapped around a golf ball (then again I came from a hick little town)


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I highly doubt they make one.


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

well its cool man im from Toledo. But i wear it strait back not to the side.


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

and the same way that people wear a camo shirt or hat out on a normal day-not hunting.


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

thrill_seeker said:


> not gunna lie i dont really get why you want to wear a hat with a strait bill
> dang back in elementary you where only cool if the bill of your hat was wrapped around a golf ball (then again I came from a hick little town)


Hey when you're young it's all about the sickest curve on the brim of your hat


----------

